# Looking to get first 1911



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

After buying a Beretta 92 and Ruger SR9 in about a weeks time of each other I am lowand spendable Money.
What is the views on Llama 1911 .45ACP? Found one at local shop for $250 or would it be better to wait and get a Springfield?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Llama is crap, pure and simple, save and get something else. There's plenty of middle ground between Llama and Springfield.

Check out the sticky in this section:  *So you want to buy a 1911? (Long)*
:watching:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Llama is crap, pure and simple, save and get something else. There's plenty of middle ground between Llama and Springfield.


+1...I agree wholeheartedly.:smt023 Check out the Taurus PT1911 if you want a decent 1911 for a price that won't break the bank. I have one and really like it (except for the Heinie sights).


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Llama 1911's are not true clones. There are many parts that will not fit a Llama that will others. So you are limited as to what you can do to get it shooting the way you will want to. Most 1911 shooters will not leave the weapon as is being the plethora of aftermarket parts available and easily changed. So you have to make sure that when 1911 shopping that you get one that will allow you to be able to use that resource.

Taurus PT 1911 is an excellent weapon for the money. The fit and finish are just great and it wont kill your wallet. Taurus really stepped up their game with the PT1911's. 

Rock Island is another one. The RIA are a little more loose than the PT1911 but that's not really a bad thing. Many people will run out and drop a ton of money on a hi-end 1911 and try to carry them only to find out the weapon wont carry well. Target pistols are not good carry weapons. Unless you are willing to take it down daily to make sure it's clean. You lost a little on the grouping at 25 yards maybe but they will work. Look at a Glock ad how it's built. There's all kinds of room for crap to get into. But the weapon will always work. Because there's room for all that crap to get into. Combat weapons are built a little more sloppy than a target weapon. it you carry around a combat weapon and might get it pretty dirty before you can get to cleaning it. And a 1911 is a combat weapon in it's true form.

If it's not going to be a daily carry then by all means head out and get a higher end weapon but being you are saying your money is not as liquid a you might like you probably will be looking at one that is better suited to carry. But! The 1911 being the more prolific weapon on the planet with it's bazillion aftermarket vendors allow one to get about any 1911 or clone they want then go to upgrading it over time and ending up with a weapon that is not only truly original to it's owner but will drive tacks at 50 yards. There is no other handgun I can think of that is so easily modified to suit the owners needs as easy as you will a 1911.

A Mil-Spec Springfield, Taurus PT1911, Rock Island and lets not forget the Para GI Expert are great lower priced 1911's all worth looking at. I have not got to shoot the GI Expert yet but I do know Para Ord. weapons pretty well. I Have two para pistols now and carry one most the time. They are not one to make a dog. The other three I have owned or currently own. And all are very nice weapons.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not high in Llama's myself.

I believe it's better to save the $$ until you can buy what you want ... I've bought guns before because of their price was great and I just never seemed to bond with those guns .

I'd find myself almost never shooting them and then later using them as a trade fodder to some other "sucker" that didn't know what he wanted either.:mrgreen:

My suggestion is that you slow your pace down a little and save a few bucks - and then really decide what you want in your next gun ... I think you'll end up enjoying it more in the long run.

Good luck in your search !

:smt1099


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

you do NOT want a llama lol, those are complete crap :horsepoo:

hold out for the springer, you won't be sorry.

or check out the para gi expert, great gun, more features than the springer for the same money.

check out my review on it here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21424


----------



## ZENFLY (Sep 22, 2009)

Para Ord has a good entry level 1911 for around $699 ($550 on gun broker)
heres Todd Jeret running 1000 rds through a Para in 10 min.
parts 1-2-3-4...fun to watch
http://www.downrange.tv/show1/

I have a Para P14.45 with almost 100,000 rds through it..

What do I carry? A Colt defender plus ..(Rare full size frame w/3" barrel) eats everything

edit:: Oh! and for the lightest of wardrobes a S&W J-frame .32H&R mag

edit again....Hi everyone...My first post here.

And edit again...Heres the link to that para" GI Expert" it's called..
http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_expert.php

It got some great reviews if you look around...
I like "Gunblast reviews"
I want Para to do the same thing in a commander version
and the checkbook will appear.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Llama is the spanish word for POS!


----------



## ZENFLY (Sep 22, 2009)

Now Now ! There might be a Llama or two out there that run..
But theres a general look about Llama's that makes me not want to even pick one up.

It's a fact you can have trouble with any 1911. 
I had a Colt Commander once that was sort of a pain.

I'm a Para/Colt fan but I've read nothing but good reports about Springfield service..It's been said that you're almost lucky if you have to send one in for something because the shop really goes over them real good..It's also been said they come out of the box ready to rock 99.9% of the time..I think you'll find many Springer fans too if you look around..
I think the stainless Champion is real nice.

At the top of these threads is "so you wanna' buy a 1911?"
lots of good info there..
http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20769


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought one in 1976, tore it down, checked and lubed it. I went to a range a few miles away. The first round fired OK but the second round failed to seat completely. Finger OFF trigger and gun pointed downrange, I gave the slide a nudge forward. It fired and cut a 3/4 inch gash in my thumb. The dealer refunded my money while I bled on his counter.

First and last Llama.


----------



## gotigers (May 19, 2009)

dont get a llama. Look for a Rock Island or Armscor if you are on a budget.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not going to tell not to buy a Llama...it's a free country and you can buy whatever you want. I actually own a llama minimax subcompact model, so I'm not going to be preaching 2nd or 3rd hand information.

1 -- 99% of the parts are cast( some really poorly cast)
2 -- the fit and finish isn't all that great(machining/grinding marks,non-symetrical ...beavertail and dust cover on mine)
3 -- rough/gritty trigger feel (sure,a trigger job could be done)
4 -- Needs More $$ worth of ammo to break it in than what you payed for it.
5-- The extractor broke(at the thickest section) on mine for no reason other than being a cheap cast part.
6 -- This little gun is VERY heavy

If you love to tinker with guns( like I do) You might not mind the imperfections as much and treat is as any other gun project. You can do alot of upgrading as some milspec parts can be made to work and trigger and feeding refinements can be made to make it more enjoyable to shoot. But the money spent to upgrade the Llama could have been added to the price you payed for it and landed you something much better in the first place....but, if your like me, you'dl prolly make some changes to that one to.

For $500 bucks or under you can get a really good new or used 1911 type pistol. I recommend looking at Para's,RIA,Taurus...

I recently picked up a Para Tac Four with 5 mags for $500 and I love it.


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

I got a Rock Island. I like the plain looks and hope to get out this weekend to put some rounds through it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

RIA is a darn good pistol for the money. It's really hard to get a 1911 for the money you'll pay for a Rock that will perform as well as they do.


----------

